# trailer house electric issue



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

chuckcnm said:


> I have a electrical issue in a trailer house, it is tied to my Stove, Dishwasher and 2 outlets and porch light. the 2 outlets and porch light are on the same line and on the left side of the CB box while the Stove and DW is on the right, separate cbs. I have a intermittent power issue. I found out today that if turn on the dw is did not work and the stove clock was out. I turned on one burner and clock came on and the DW started working. I check the CB connections they are tight, any ideas


Call the POCO, you lost a leg.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Did the main service get run under one of the wheels? Maybe it's settling!:whistling2:Sounds like a bad neutral.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

